# Your fav Dubstep song?



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2011)

I just got into Dubstep and I love it!

I dont many good songs, wondering if you guys can recommend some.

So far I have heard...

Deadmau5 - Raise your weapon
Avicii - Levels
Benny Benassi - Cinema
Zedd - Zelda


----------



## SunnyHours (Oct 25, 2011)

Anything by FIGURE, Fytch, Nero, Zeds Dead, Borgore, Datsik, Excision, The Killabits, Mt Eden (dnb), Roksonix, Rusko, SKisM, Vaski, Doctor P, Flux Pavilion and some Skrillex.
Dubstep shows are amazing! I saw Excision, The Killabits, Mt Eden, Flux Pavilion with Doctor P and Zeds Dead and I'm going to see Datsik for Halloween!!  Gonna be sick!


----------



## massah (Oct 25, 2011)

anything with a mean dirty nasty ass drop that makes me want to piss myself...and then continues to give me chills that run up all and down my spine...yahh now thats some fucking dubstep


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

SunnyHours said:


> Anything by FIGURE, Fytch, Nero, Zeds Dead, Borgore, Datsik, Excision, The Killabits, Mt Eden (dnb), Roksonix, Rusko, SKisM, Vaski, Doctor P, Flux Pavilion and some Skrillex.
> Dubstep shows are amazing! I saw Excision, The Killabits, Mt Eden, Flux Pavilion with Doctor P and Zeds Dead and I'm going to see Datsik for Halloween!!  Gonna be sick!


Oh yah? well i get to see Rusko, Caspa, Skrillex, Skream, Zed's Dead, Soulwax + a dozen more for Halloween!


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

Good Foster the People remix with an amazing dance.
[video=youtube;LXO-jKksQkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM&feature=BFa&list=HL1319602542&lf=mh_lolz[/video]

Fav Rusko.
[video=youtube;YKKDDyLSw8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKKDDyLSw8o[/video]

Fav Caspa.
[video=youtube;M2WuAPfaapY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2WuAPfaapY[/video]

Fav Deadmau5
[video=youtube;__2ABJjxzNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__2ABJjxzNo&feature=relmfu[/video]

Can't hug Every Cat
[video=youtube;sP4NMoJcFd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4NMoJcFd4[/video]



Fast Forward to 2:00. This is the party I get to go to this weekend in LA
[video=youtube;y7tI1E6kp0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7tI1E6kp0o&feature=related[/video]

That covers the tippy tip of the 18 mile iceberg that is dubstep.


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

Skrillex - CINEMA!


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

machnak said:


> Skrillex - CINEMA!


[video=youtube;LaIZ0mUJzr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaIZ0mUJzr0[/video]


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

It's the drop, it gets me everytime!


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

VILEPLUME said:


> I just got into Dubstep and I love it!
> 
> I dont many good songs, wondering if you guys can recommend some.
> 
> ...


And if you want some sick drop stuff:

[video=youtube;W5WxZNIpszs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WxZNIpszs[/video]


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

machnak said:


> It's the drop, it gets me everytime!


The drop in guided relaxation dub literally scares me sometimes.....especially when I'm drifting to sleep and the music is a bit loud.


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 25, 2011)

Dinosaurbud said:


> Good Foster the People remix with an amazing dance.
> [video=youtube;LXO-jKksQkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM&feature=BFa&list=HL1319602542&lf=mh_lolz[/video]
> 
> Fav Rusko.
> ...


That was FANTASTIC...thanks. I loved the dance in the first vid...and then jumped right to the cat lady. AWESOME.


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

Dinosaurbud said:


> And if you want some sick drop stuff:
> 
> [video=youtube;W5WxZNIpszs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WxZNIpszs[/video]


By the way, this song will fuck up your head if youre completely baked.


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes yes yes!


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

Dirtier side of dubstep:

I'm a hard bass slut
I want the sound, it gets me hot
Play the noise again, again
I want the bass it makes me wet
Dirty Low Frequencies, I wanna feel inside of me
Big fat hard kicks
Oh my god I want&#65279; that shit.

[video=youtube;l0ZyCB_hibE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0ZyCB_hibE[/video]

(my friend says that this is dubstep, I disagree 100% with him but it's still danceable.


Also, this by one of my favorites, Dodge and Fuski....instant boner when i picture pre-drug lindsey lohan as the woman's voice.

[video=youtube;870cSxoRVK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=870cSxoRVK8[/video]


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;_mwL6R-Z1e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mwL6R-Z1e4[/video]

Another one of my faves from the more popular artists.....when it comes to dubstep I could go all day brah


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

Mediocre song, pretty sick drop

[video=youtube;_Waqn0jBG58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Waqn0jBG58[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 26, 2011)

[youtube]FcNTiNVpZwo[/youtube]

For you Zelda fans.


----------



## Vapor Nation (Oct 26, 2011)

One of the sickest tunes.

[video=youtube;oIEEIif21g4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIEEIif21g4[/video]


----------



## michealpataya (Nov 1, 2011)

These are my favourite dubstep songs.
1. Avicii - Levels
2. Benny Benassi - Cinema
3. Zedd - Zelda


----------



## jinvandam (Nov 4, 2011)

These are my favorite Dubstep songs
Deadmau5 - Raise your weapon
Avicii - Levels
Benny Benassi - Cinema
Zedd - Zelda


----------



## memboxlee (Nov 8, 2011)

I always like to hear these songs. Anything by FIGURE, Fytch, Nero, Zeds Dead, Borgore, Datsik, Excision, The Killabits, Mt Eden (dnb), Roksonix, Rusko, SKisM, Vaski, Doctor P, Flux Pavilion and some Skrillex.


----------

